# Girlfriend went back to Marijuana and is acting different



## Jacka Wacka (Jul 2, 2006)

She had quit for over 2 months.

One day she went to her friend's place and then smoked a joint, saying that she felt bad because of it, really bad, like on a bad feeling physiologicla and non physiological, on the day after that.

Then she wanted to take some time away from talking, and now we are back.

She has been distant, less loving than she was, like she reacts less, adn shows less ability to love and gets pissed off and cold easily sometimes.

I found out yesterday that she has been smoking Marijuana EVERYDAY NOW while she mixes it with tobacco, I still think its not good at all!

Marijuana feels like its stealing my girlfriend. She doesnt show any sign of intending to stop with this, and I can't have her be like that with 

Can anyone help me out with this? Experiences or how to talk to ehr about it without getting her pissed off and all shut up about it??

Any help is utterly appreciated.... Really guys, this is terrible.. :-(

Any toughts or good vibes for this to change is very appreciated...

Love, 

André


----------



## Ganj (Jul 2, 2006)

LOL It's like one of them Truth commercials or something

I personally think that marijuana isn't changing her, she's changing herself. The only impact pot has on her change is mentally, she must think it's cooler for her or something. That or, she should probably take a break off it for a couple days and see what happens when her brain cells get back to normal (pot NUMBS the cells, continuous smoking keeps numbing those cells down instead of letting em come back up). There's no reason she should be bitchy without pot, that's just an urban myth and some people use it as an excuse just to get high.


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 2, 2006)

People normally chill and become much nicer when they start smoking.  Thats wierd, mabye she is having long drawn out women issues??


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 2, 2006)

I feel for ya bro but people change and I don't think the weed is the only aspect, perhaps there's some other stuff going on.
Either way, you can't change people, only the way you relate to them and the situation.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 2, 2006)

You never know man. IMHO.
There may be something else not right and the weed is making it more pronounced. 
Also don't get stoned confused with cold and bitchy. I know when I'm high and people keep nagging be about it I get ticked off.
My wife is a non-smoker, but prefers that I do smoke it. Not all day but at night. She says its makes me very pleasant and not so wound up at night. 
I'd talk it over with her before she gets high. but also realize she does smoke it and it has been going on for a while. It may be something you have to live with as a part of her everyday life. I know I smoke everyday.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 3, 2006)

like others have said before,weed dont change people,people change their self if the problem is that your girlfriend gets pissed of cuz you dont want her to smoke then the problem aint hers its yours, atleast my opinoin is that...
(i have kind of the same problem with my girlfriend) since your the boyfriend why dont you understand her?? like if she didint tell you she was smoking is because she cares about you and didint want you to get pissed at her and she doesnt want to talk about it cuz your way of saying things might piss her off and she doesnt want to argue about something she likes, i know people think MJ is bad an all but this time i think you should be more open mind with a situation like this with the person you care about just think right think about making her happy!!!

well this is my opinoin dont take it offensive im just trying to help you,*Peace!*


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 3, 2006)

ummmm maybe the tabacco? mj makes ppl laugh and have a good time i never seen some one get piss off and bitchy when high...or maybe its just that one time of the month...you know...yeah...lets just stay away from that lmao ok well yeah it aint the weed guy it could also probably be the people she kicking it with like maybe new friends or somthing? idk its just IMO


----------



## Jacka Wacka (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you guys for the replies...

I have to sort some things out, like really think about it and all.

I think the Marijuana isn't the main cause. She said its just something that she likes to smoke and that she slided back into it for some reason, and I know its a lot easier to stay smoking than to stop, because of the relationship to the weed, its culture, energy and all...

Things just change, i guess I change too.

Thanks, and I'll sort things out, wish me luck....

Much love and healing vibes..... <3

Jacka


----------



## KindMind (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Buddie I have a thought Why don't you smoke a bong with your girl chill out and quit you Bitchin. Just a thought.


----------



## Insane (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey *KindMind*, I have a thought, if you're just going to put someone down, who is obviously sharing something personal with the group, why don't you just do us all a favor and keep your mouth shut until you've got something nice to say. Just a thought.

*Jacka Wacka*, like many people have said before me, and like you have just said, it is most likely another problem she is having right now. Everyone goes through tough times, and the important thing is to make sure that you are both happy being together. If you are both happy together, care about each other, then this will just be a little "speed bump" on the road 

Good luck!


----------



## Jacka Wacka (Jul 6, 2006)

Insane thanks man!!!! I didn't say anything about what he said but i felt it, just didn't want to say anything, being new to the forum and all. Thanks mane 

We are having a hard time yeah, but its like you said, its just something to work around, then the relationship grows stronger and we understand one another even better  . It actually was another thing but I didn't notice and she didn't tell me either... i just got to know about it, and am doing it through.

Thanks for the loving support, its awesome ))))

Much love and great vibes....

Jacka


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

Glad to hear ya working things out. Try taking her out for an ice cream or something and just have a good time and don't worry about it all for just a little bit dude. Have fun with her. You'll have time to work these things out, but don't forget to even things out with a little emotional R&R.


----------



## bmello (Jul 6, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Glad to hear ya working things out. Try taking her out for an ice cream or something and just have a good time and don't worry about it all for just a little bit dude. Have fun with her. You'll have time to work these things out, but don't forget to even things out with a little emotional R&R.
> (Insane you know I gave ya props already.  )


 
Mutt, you sound like a sweetie!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2006)

bmello said:
			
		

> Mutt, you sound like a sweetie!!!


 
maybe sound like one, but rarely thought of as one.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey you guys Kindmind was also just sharing his opinion (maybe not in the best fashion) and it is not right to give him neg rep and trash talk, 2 wrongs dont make a right...IMHO it is a little odd that Jacka is sharing these kind of things on an MJ forum, although there is absolutely nothing wrong with it, I repeat there is nothing wrong with Jacka sharing these feelings in an open forum but it could be taken as odd to some people...I think what KindMind was saying was just to chill out man, dont stress out about it!  I do believe he could have put it out there much more delicately but maybe thats not his style, not everyone can be as close to Dr. Phil in personality as you Insane...j/k...IMHO I think that these problems your having Jacka can be worked out if your woman is willing, remember a relationship is a 2 way street and she has to want to meet you half way.  Dont stress yourself out if your woman isnt acting the way you want, woman are a completely different animal...I have been married for almost a year and I learn new ways to handle my lady every day.  If she wants to smoke herb you have to respect it and not make her feel bad for it.  If she continues to not respect what you need in the relationship and is not willing to compromise (key word there) then maybe you should take a look in the mirror and move on.  However I do agree with most of the posters that said the problem is not weed, good luck man in all your life endeavors including your relationship...Peace Out and Bless


----------



## KindMind (Jul 7, 2006)

TY D-Dub for the red cross. And Insane I think that maybe you should slow down. I feel like you just blew up on me without trying to understand where I was coming from. So I guess I will tell you and the rest of the people on this post that may think that I'm an ******* now. I thought that this was a site that was full of people that support the legalization and growing of mary jane. I myself am one of these people and thought that everone on this sight felt the same way. Maybe I was a little harsh and If so I apologize to both Jacka and the rest of the users here. It was just that when I started to read his first post I felt like his girlfriend had started smoking crack or something like that. So all I was trying to say was to try it for yourself before you knock it it might just help you to chill out and stop sweating the small stuff.

One again if someone was offeneded by my previous post I apologize


----------



## Greenfire (Jul 7, 2006)

People react to different stimuli man. If you want the girl, figure out what haschanged and then narrow down the list. Mari isn't ur problem, check! Next...

Unfortunately i can probably guess why she is distant. From what you tell me, and i hate to say this, seems like she found herself a new friend when she went back to her old friend. It's messed up, but it probably the truth!

Prepare yourself for battle, cuz if you want her, you are probably going to have to fight for her! I dont mean that in a literal sense either...

Greeny


----------



## pranicfever (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey I'll talk to her.... Seriously... But i'm not going to make her make a choice.. but i'll talk to her.... Hook me up with a screen name... i would love to talk to her.... really i would.


----------



## Jacka Wacka (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you all guys!

I am completelly in favor of marijuana freedom and legalization, I even took part in a parade once, and had many friends that smoked it.

My concern is aobout it causing her to have amotivational syndrome or something like that.

Ahh man, I tought that she was on with another guy before, but it turns out that she wasn't, and I tought that the signs were indicating of that, but she was just having a shitty time, so its ruled out completelly. I think its me that am too much over the top on this, and that I should look into my way besides hers, so that I can solve the problem I am having rather than looking for it on her....

I love you all... and thanks  for the good vibes too ))

Jacka


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Rev, the guy apologized.  There is no need to crucify him, if anyone you should know about forgiveness, your the reverend...LOL...I think they let this one die already no need to keep it going...Peace Out and Bless


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 9, 2006)

DillaWilla said:
			
		

> Hey Rev, the guy apologized. There is no need to crucify him, if anyone you should know about forgiveness, your the reverend...LOL...I think they let this one die already no need to keep it going...Peace Out and Bless


*I would have to agree with DW on this one. KM said he was sorry and that is that. *


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 9, 2006)

Reverand Are You Puertorican???

Just kiddin its that people here dont care about Sh*t and do things like that all the time but i thought it was funny...

BUt wrong....

KM dont worry about it...


----------



## Reverend Willis (Jul 9, 2006)

KindMind said:
			
		

> One again if someone was offeneded by my previous post I apologize


 
And if I pulled the trigger prematurely on you, Kindmind, I sincerely apologize. I always pull for the underdog and felt like Jacka was unfairly being kicked while he was down. 
Apologies to you too, Jacka... and any members I might have offended. I didn't mean to cause a stink. I'll do better.
Rev


----------



## skunk (Jul 9, 2006)

i was drawn to the same conclusion as greenfire . thinking  she maybe has found a new friend or perhaps does favors for the dealer . dam i hate to say that but you have to have your eyes wide open and prepare for the worst and hope for the best and dont take it lying on your back . investigate . sorry and gl to you honestly. ps sounds like pranic has a idea ?


----------



## Jacka Wacka (Jul 10, 2006)

Reverend Willis said:
			
		

> And if I pulled the trigger prematurely on you, Kindmind, I sincerely apologize. I always pull for the underdog and felt like Jacka was unfairly being kicked while he was down.
> Apologies to you too, Jacka... and any members I might have offended. I didn't mean to cause a stink. I'll do better.
> Rev



<3


----------



## danknuggets (Jul 21, 2006)

pms


----------



## sombro (Jul 21, 2006)

if she was smoking and trying to hide it from you she most likely felt guilty about it, if you're having some trouble too on the home front then maybe she thought that you were to blame for that guilt. that could make her seem a bit distant.

i don't know you or anything about your relationship but i'd think you'd find that most of the types on this site (myself included) consider mj to be a positive thing, get blunted together and it might work out ok.

peace


----------

